# Sudden mice deaths help!!



## Eosmek (Apr 1, 2018)

some background: I found a female albino fancy mouse outside my apartment which had escaped from the neighbors who feed live mice to their snake. I took her in to be my pet and she unexpectedly had a litter of 12 shortly after, 8 boys and 4 girls. Around 3.5 weeks I separated the males from the females, and gave a couple away so as of yesterday I had 6 males and 3 young females +the mom.

Im currently out of town and have my roommate taking care of them, and she is amazing with animals and I know is taking amazing care of them keeping their cage clean, giving them proper food and water. Last night, she came home after a couple of hours to see 3 of the 6 males dead. 1 had a small cut on its head, the other had a small cut on the base of its tail, and the 3rd had no marks. I first thought maybe they got in a fight since I know keeping that many males together can cause aggression, but I haven't been able to find good homes for the others yet and thought since they were only 6 weeks old that wouldn't be as much of a problem yet. 
Anyways, so this morning my roommate woke up very early and saw that another male was dead. That leaves two males left out of the original 6! They are both eating fine and happily running on their wheel, but about 10 mins ago one of them laid down and is starting to look lethargic. 
I really need to figure out asap what is wrong with them so that hopefully I can prevent the final males from dying and also prevent the same thing from happening to my females! 
Any and all advice is appreciated, thank you!


----------

